# Guys with vfj clutching......



## lilbigtonka

I'm debating on whether or not to do it.....I have a maroon and red epi now which is ok but def not what I want as I cruise at high rpms everywhere in low but hate shifting back and forth.....how much difference does his machining really do? I would like some honest results and not from people that don't have it done.....thanks


----------



## Waddaman

Id like to see this info too, debating on getting it done soon as well. In addition to the questions above how much is a stg 3 in USD?


----------



## B-MAN

I had lime green primary and blue secondary EPI springs and was wound out all the time. Just installed vforce primary and secondary springs and am very satisfied! Went from 21low 43high to 35ishlow and 58high with 30" backs. Went riding this weekend and helped pull out a razor and belt never made a squeek. Also went through some thick mud with no problems! Best thing i've done for my clutch so far.


----------



## B-MAN

I have not done the spider mod and not sure I need to now.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok so all you did was the springs not the spider gear motor anything I was thinking of doing just the springs but wasn't sure.....I want it to pull hard in thick stuff but have higher top end then what I got now


----------



## brute574

Worth EVERY Dime.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok now my ques is for just the springs is it worth it to change out over my eli ones I might wait on the whole clutch just the springs at the moment maybe


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ

My brute has the stage 3 clutch in it and it has awesome torque down low and it will still run over 60, I'm running 28" zillas. I didn't pay to have it done but it's def worth it


----------



## lurk

I think you'll be okay to hold on to your springs. But how I feel about vfj stage 3 and spider mod(and I'm sure all that have it will agree) is that it really ties all the other mods together.


----------



## browland

Man it's the best mod ever! I just had it done a few weeks ago, stage 3 with spider mod,adjustable ramp weights, with the 20% overdrive. It's got a hell of a lot of bottom end now, belt doesn't slip, I can actually keep up with the pack and not be sitting on6000 rpm's. I went from epi weights, red primary , yellow secondary. Improvement was night and day. Like going from my old fourtrax 300 to a can am . I spent 672 on everything as I needed hardware and the shoes replaced but it's def worth the money


----------



## Waddaman

I need the shoes replaced as well. So what you guys are saying is with Stg 3, spider mod, springs and weights your gaining a lot of bottom end and top end? Gaining low end and high end at the same time seems really nice, but im guessing that comes with a lot of stall?


----------



## bigblackbrute

best mod hands down for a brute. i have the stg3 wit spider mod and running his #1 and #3 sprigs and it jus pulls like mad compared to stock with epi springs. hooks hard and belt never slips and ive been in sme nasty stuff. hardly any stall at all in low and high bt has noticeable stall in reverse.


----------



## browland

Waddaman said:


> I need the shoes replaced as well. So what you guys are saying is with Stg 3, spider mod, springs and weights your gaining a lot of bottom end and top end? Gaining low end and high end at the same time seems really nice, but im guessing that comes with a lot of stall?


nope a hell of a lot less stall that what I previously had


----------



## Waddaman

So you gained low end, top end and got rid of stall? I read another VFJ stg 3 clutch review on here that said there was a lot of stall but maybe there different. I just want to gain low end, keep somewhat close to my topend now and not have much stall (I really hate stall...). Im guessing your just telling VFJ what your looking for in your bike (terrain,tires,riding style) and he just install the right springs/weights along with the machining? It seems people with Stg 3 + spider mod are seeing big differences, looks like ill be saving up for it myself ASAP.


----------



## browland

Waddaman said:


> So you gained low end, top end and got rid of stall? I read another VFJ stg 3 clutch review on here that said there was a lot of stall but maybe there different. I just want to gain low end, keep somewhat close to my topend now and not have much stall. Im guessing your just telling VFJ what your looking for in your bike (terrain,tires,riding style) and he just recommends to you? It seems people with Stg 3 + spidermod are seeing big differences.


with the red/yellow epi set up it was insane stall, and was almost redlined around 15 to 20 mph, now with his set up the stall is cut at least in half, very little delay , touch the throttle and it engages, i havent had a good place to run very fast but he claims 63 mph in low range, i wont ever see that in high range but i can tell at 20 mph the rpms are way lower than before, low end is out of this wrold, not sure about top end , i can tell you that i havent had a 4 wheeler that can stand straight up in the air from a rolling punch, and mnes a 650 btw... he said you dont really HAVE to get his weights , but in my case he suggested them since i didnt have the stock weights, the epi will not work with the spider mod. thats an extra 230$


----------



## mcpyro3

def well worth them money i got the stg 3 spider with #2 and 3 springs and it pulls like crazy finally got to play a lil with it the other day but the real test will be next weekend at ecc-orp with the vfj setup you have almost no stall, no coil bind with the springs, better belt grip, lighter clutch, ALOT more low end and it does increase your top speed while keeping your rpms lower so you can ride faster and longer without as much trouble i ran epi springs for awhile and thought they were great until i tried the vfj setup and theres no comparison vfj hands down


----------



## browland

mcpyro3 said:


> def well worth them money i got the stg 3 spider with #2 and 3 springs and it pulls like crazy finally got to play a lil with it the other day but the real test will be next weekend at ecc-orp with the vfj setup you have almost no stall, no coil bind with the springs, better belt grip, lighter clutch, ALOT more low end and it does increase your top speed while keeping your rpms lower so you can ride faster and longer without as much trouble i ran epi springs for awhile and thought they were great until i tried the vfj setup and theres no comparison vfj hands down


x's a million


----------



## mcpyro3

i love being able to just stab the throttle whenever i want and stand it up lol rolling stopped it dont matter it really wakes the brutes up


----------



## Waddaman

Is there a link somewhere that explains the spider mod a bit better? if it's somewhere that can't be linked could someone PM it to me? thanks.


----------



## browland

Waddaman said:


> Is there a link somewhere that explains the spider mod a bit better? if it's somewhere that can't be linked could someone PM it to me? thanks.


whats your email?


----------



## browland

try this idk if it will work if i type it in but ill give it a shot..

 Clutch Mods, Vforce, Prairie, Bruteforce, Teryx - Kawasaki ATV Forum


----------



## browland

browland said:


> try this idk if it will work if i type it in but ill give it a shot..
> 
> Clutch Mods, Vforce, Prairie, Bruteforce, Teryx - Kawasaki ATV Forum


just tried it and it worked


----------



## lilbigtonka

[email protected] I would like to know to browland


----------



## browland

lilbigtonka said:


> [email protected] I would like to know to browland


 mail sent and i reposted a older link as well


----------



## Waddaman

Ill PM you my email if there is more to it than that link.


----------



## 11bruterider

what would be the best springs to put on a 2011 750 stock 27'' mudlites 14'' itp


----------



## vogie

I just got mine done and I've been out on 2 runs. It is insane the difference from Red secondary/Almond primary to this Stage 3 spider mod. Being winter here still there is a lot of snow and ice so I can't test it completely but I have zero hesitation to say it is one of the best bangs for your buck.

Low range is unreal, there is pull all the way through. I looked down at my speedo and it was showing 58kph I was like oops! With the epi springs I couldn't get more than 40kph without hitting the rev limiter, but with this mod completely different.

I'm not 100% sold on high range but like i said the conditions around here don't allow for testing, all I get is wheel spin it's crazy even with 30" silverbacs I just can't stop them from spinning.

I seriously can't wait for spring time around here it's going to be nuts! I also started hunting for axles . . . just in case lol.


----------



## Polaris425

I wish we could just get him over here... I've tried and tried.. maybe if some of the rest of you start inviting him........


----------



## mcpyro3

i told him i was from mimb when i ordered mine and there were lots of ppl interested on here... maybe one day


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just packaged mine up headed to PA tomm morning


----------



## browland

lilbigtonka said:


> Just packaged mine up headed to PA tomm morning


Good job ! We didn't have to twist your arm to much huh lol


----------



## mcpyro3

ya def wont regret it well worth it one of the best things you can do to the brute for performance and reliablity


----------



## MinnKawi

The one thing I dont like about my VFJ clutch springs is the stall. I prefer engagement to happen smoothly rather than snap. However I am very use to it now so its not a problem. I've ran setups like this on my sleds many times over the years and its harder on parts and I'm into longevity rather than rebuilds.


----------



## LM83

One thing to try, rather than just easing into the throttle, try snapping it a few times. I hate my stall, but snapping the throttle a couple times feels better to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebandit

I just installed vfj on a friend of mine last night and the big difference came in low range. It was a night a day difference. In high range was to me about the same but I guess the stall is what was throwing me and Im comparing it to my 750. In high range it will flat out scream. We have a ride coming up in two weeks and we will see how his compares side by side to mine. I maybe getting the vfj myself.


----------



## JJB

You guys complaining about stall....just get his #1 primary spring...no stall.


----------



## vogie

Hmm I had Red secondary/Almond primary before I got my Vforce clutching done and the stall i way less with the Vforce clutching on mine! I love it!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I went from Maroon/Red EPI springs to the VFJ stage 3. I only have 1 ride on it and I can not way it was a night and day difference. There is more stall (a little) and it does go faster in low and seems to be at lower RPM when cruising, but it didnt magically make my Brute pop wheelies every time I touch the throttle like some say. 

BTW I did put a new Teryx belt on when I installed the VFJ setup.


----------



## vogie

I too have a Teryx belt in mine, had it with the EPI springs as well. I could pop wheelies just as easy from a stand still in High with both setups but what I noticed since Vforce clutching I can now be going 15 - 20kph and still lift the front end up. The epi springs would not do that for me.


----------



## Bckmaster2006

I have a dumb question for all of you, I just put 29.5 o2's on my 650 this weekend and never had an issue in the mud, I have all stock clutching. I did notice that my top speed and acceleration suffered drastically. So here's my stupid question- how do I order this stage 3 and spider mod deal? Sorry if I sound stupid but I can't find it anywhere....


----------



## lilbigtonka

You need to contact vforce John go to his site and he will help ya out for your riding style


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Gruff guy. I asked him about getting on this forum and he got cranky pretty fast. Seems he has a lot of customers and is very comfortable w the way things are now w just the can am forums and the kawie site. he quoted me $345 for stage 3 w spider mod for a set up for fast trail blazing and some mud. It gets done same day and back in the mail and a 2 day ship. He quoted me dyno and tune for $100-$150. He's 3 hours away for me so it's deff a future consideration.





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


----------



## Leardriver

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Gruff guy. I asked him about getting on this forum and he got cranky pretty fast. Seems he has a lot of customers and is very comfortable w the way things are now w just the can am forums and the kawie site. he quoted me $345 for stage 3 w spider mod for a set up for fast trail blazing and some mud. It gets done same day and back in the mail and a 2 day ship. He quoted me dyno and tune for $100-$150. He's 3 hours away for me so it's deff a future consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


I have definitely experienced the grouchy bedside manner as well. Perhaps he is so prosperous from selling a proprietary product that his friendliness skills have degraded.

My clutch should be back tomorrow, and I hope that it is all that everyone says it is. It was $295 for stage three with spider mod. I already have springs.


----------



## baldnad

just got my stage 3 modded vforce john clutch installed last night ,,nice quality machineing and fast service ,i also had john tune a msd for my mods .i havent had time to ride it but this weekend will be the tru test ..


----------



## vogie

baldnad said:


> just got my stage 3 modded vforce john clutch installed last night ,,nice quality machineing and fast service ,i also had john tune a msd for my mods .i havent had time to ride it but this weekend will be the tru test ..


 You won't be disappointed, I had a Dynatek on and just recently switched to an MSD.


----------



## jonesjr2002

I done msd dual muzzys and clutch mod by vforce john i love it its badazz :rockn:


----------



## Col_Sanders

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Gruff guy. I asked him about getting on this forum and he got cranky pretty fast. Seems he has a lot of customers and is very comfortable w the way things are now w just the can am forums and the kawie site. he quoted me $345 for stage 3 w spider mod for a set up for fast trail blazing and some mud. It gets done same day and back in the mail and a 2 day ship. He quoted me dyno and tune for $100-$150. He's 3 hours away for me so it's deff a future consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


When I first got on the phone with him he seemed a little cranky but after a few minutes talking he was actually very friendly and helpful. 

That doesnt seem too bad for a dyno price, I need to get my RZR done since I added exhaust and dual 2" intakes.


----------



## baldnad

im excided like a kid on chrismas..i was cruzeing around 35 and my tierod failed i rolled the bike broke my hand and was coverd in road rash..needless to say i broke my snorkels off and destroyed the rad and fan so i baught a uni rad 14x14 and made a bracket


----------



## Col_Sanders

I've been thinking about doing something like that myself but I'd like to get one with an oil cooler built in.


----------



## baldnad

thats a great idea..im looking into oil coolers myself i wish i would of got a rad with one built in


----------



## TooTall

baldnad said:


> just got my stage 3 modded vforce john clutch installed last night ,,nice quality machineing and fast service ,i also had john tune a msd for my mods .i havent had time to ride it but this weekend will be the tru test ..


yikes . . . . that's awful to hear


----------



## 88rxn/a

john is SLAMMED with work...im sure he dont want to come off as a crab [email protected]#. i visit the site he is on and he works many hours.. that catches up to anybody..


----------



## 450foreman

I know he was worki. Yesterday he called to finalize my clutch around noon he was very friendly and helpful cant wait to get it back and get it installed


----------



## 88rxn/a

i bet you will be pleased...no one is ever disappointed, but some people thinks its gonna be a miracle..


----------



## mcpyro3

well i got to put my vfj clutch to the test yesterday with lots of deep water and thick mud and it was alot better than before i was pretty hard on it and the belt didnt slip once even mudding in high for a bit one of the thick nasty clay holes i normally have a little trouble with turning the tires in was no prob beside coming out of the ruts trying to get outta the hole(kept bottoming out). we even did some dry trail around the place once we got there and were crusing around 15-20mph with out getting hot or any other probs overall im very happy with my vfj clutch well worth the money imo helps the brute perform alot better with everything mudding, water, trails. etc and makes it alot more fun to ride


----------



## baldnad

*mcpyro3 ?*

do u have aftermarket axles??


----------



## mcpyro3

no im still on stocks they are holding up well and i dont cut it much slack either just gotta know when to back off a lil but when they go im getting rhinos


----------



## baldnad

im in the same boat but i may be ordering some rhinos this week my stocks are starting to click and pop,in revurse


----------



## mcpyro3

after this summer i'll be ok but if one goes now im sol it'll be parked for a bit unless i find a burried treasure chest or something lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

I have been on stock axles with nothing but 30's for the last 3 years brute axles are pretty dang strong cuz I'm hard on mine too but not stupid


----------



## Brute650i

John is a pretty cranky guy at times comes off as almost bi polar ha ha. at times he's nice when I call and times he's grouchy. I have also asked him about coming over here but I guess when you have word of mouth and everyone talks about him on every forum then there is no need to sponsor more than one forum.


----------



## lilbigtonka

He was super short with me also when I first asked about his clutch but once he had it at his shop he called me and we talked for awhile I think he gets a lot of bs calls from ppl that just waste his time and same ques over and over is my guess.....either way my clutch is awesome now and very happy customer


----------



## mcpyro3

^^ ya at 1st he didnt really wanna talk much but once he got my stuff in we talked for a bit about the clutch and some other ideas i had floating around was nice and helpful then


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

How did most of you ship your clutch? I am looking at doing mine but want to make sure it gets there safely....


----------



## baldnad

fed ex.. or ups ..no usps no tracking with them ...if you do ups you can get 500$ replacement value for cheap...i used ups shipped it from my work


----------



## mcpyro3

i used usps and got a tracking number i didnt feel like driveing 20 min to get to fedex i wont use ups i've had nothing but trouble with them prob just me but i wont use them again


----------



## lilbigtonka

i used usps also and he shipped it back usps also......it is def worth it that is for sure....


----------



## 450foreman

I just got the stage 3 spider mod with the #1primary and #2 secondary rode it a while and have a scraping sound comming out should I have removed the fork for the
Engine brake when I put everything back together


----------



## 88rxn/a

i think so. its just a C clip holding it in anyways. notice a difference?


----------



## Col_Sanders

No you dont have to remove the engine brake. If you got any oil or grease on the shaft that the clutch is on or overtorqued it, the back side of the clutch will rub. 

Take it off, wipe the shaft down with alcohol, and torque it on to the proper spec.


----------



## 450foreman

Problem found I greased the shaft when i reassembled it thanks guys that may be why I didn't feel the increase I was expecting oh and col what kinda top end are u getting in low range


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Well guys you did it.....MIMB talked me into another mod for the brute!

My clutch is on its way to VFJ now. He should have it in his hand Thursday and I am hoping to have it back on Saturday. Going with the stage 3 with spidermod and #1/#2 springs. I can't wait to get it back and try it out!


----------



## mcpyro3

def worth it now you gotta take the brute to TGW to test it out in 3wks we'll be there again


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

I will certainly be there if I don't tear it up before then. :rockn:


----------



## baldnad

Rode my brute this weekend with the new clutch from john......!!!! Thing rips now ....i had him tune a msd also but i cant evan notice the 29.5 law 2s on ,,it feels like a stock tired bike love it thans mimb


----------



## lilbigtonka

you didnt want to go with number 3 spring.....if i may ask how come....i can still go 40 in low with the maroon epi stage 3 spider mod and vfj number 3 spring


----------



## mcpyro3

i run about 10-15 in low i still use high for longer dry trails i could go faster in low i've been up to 30 something but hardley ever go fast just cruise and bog


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> you didnt want to go with number 3 spring.....if i may ask how come....i can still go 40 in low with the maroon epi stage 3 spider mod and vfj number 3 spring


I talked to John and told him the tires I was running and what performance changes I had made and my riding style and those were the springs he suggested. I like a little stall but not a lot (hence the almond primary I have been running), do a good bit of weekend mud and water riding but also a good bit of fast dirt road riding throughout the week. With all that said he recommended the #1/#2 combo for me. I can always swap it out if I want a little more in an area.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Awww I completely understand now didn't know you did fast riding with the laws....but if that is the case then that makes sense


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> Awww I completely understand now didn't know you did fast riding with the laws....but if that is the case then that makes sense


Yea laws certainly not smoothest thing for dirt roads but it works for me. Should be a good "best of both worlds" I hope.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

I know that clutch did a very noticeable difference for me riding here at the house but the true test in the mud will come this weekend


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Awesome make sure you give us a full report 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

O most def I will, if I don't burn the belt up some this is the best thing since sliced bread....I always slip a belt at this park we are going to


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

That's my only concern too is the belt.... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Well I got a call from John today. He has my clutch and is fixing it today and I should have it back in my hands Saturday. Unfortunately he said it looked like my clutch had 4000 miles on it (only have like 1000 on the bike), spider was crushed, and it had been over tightened before and ate into the backs fins. Thinking back it was REALLY hard to get off when I first changed the springs and it had a brand new belt when I got it. I think previous owner had belt and clutch issues before judging by what I am seeing and may have swapped the whole clutch out. Oh well John is gonna fix it for me and when I get it back it should be better than when it was new!


----------



## 88rxn/a

thats what makes me nervous. knowing mine needs more than just machined...it knocks and sounds kind of loose. if you dont mind me asking, is it much more over the machining to fix it?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

If it's just bushings and a such which is likely the case it only added about $100 to it. cheap to me.

I had another $190 on that to replace the whole back sheave since the fins were damaged. So whatever you do always make sure the clutch is properly torqued and not pushed too far in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Makes me feel good he didn't call and have to tell me that news lol.....but bs on that extra 190 if it needed that I would be buying a used primary from someone lol


----------



## Waddaman

I think he has to take it apart to do the work anyway, and what costs so much in replacing shoes is the special tools needed to take it apart and doing so. You'd be much better of paying say $300 for a stg 3 and getting new shoes with it, then just paying $300 for new shoes at a dealer. And shoes aren't a concern unless they get really really bad, all it is is annoying.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Yea I thought about getting another primary but I can't think of ever seeing a used one for less than $200 and even then it likely needs bushings or bearings anyway plus shipping to me and to him so I figured I'd be better off just to let him fix mine. Least this way I know it will be done right and I'll have it in my hand Saturday.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah I would prolly do the same now lol.....just hard to spend 500 on clutch or more shoot the 345 for me almost killed me lol...all that money and doesn't even add any bling factor lol.....but man is it wicked now when riding


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

I understand the 345 was tough to stomach and this didn't help at all. I just have faith you guys have steered me the right way and it will be worth it in the end.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawi Monster

I have VFJ Stage 3 w/ Spider mod,
I run #1 primary & #1 Secondary with my 26.5x11x14 Pitbull Über Rockers (35Lbs)
& run #1 Primary & #2 Secondary with my 29.5x11x14 HighLifter OutLaw 2's (53Lbs)

I can still run the OutLaw 2's with the #1 Secondary but it's better in the mud with the #2


----------



## mcpyro3

I also had to replace the back part of my clutch it ended up costing just over $500 but imo it was still worth it as for the belt slipping mine hasn't even tried to slip and I've been in some nasty clay where I used to have trouble with it slipping


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

mcpyro3 said:


> I also had to replace the back part of my clutch it ended up costing just over $500 but imo it was still worth it as for the belt slipping mine hasn't even tried to slip and I've been in some nasty clay where I used to have trouble with it slipping


That makes me feel better that I wasn't the only one. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 450foreman

Ok finally got. Few mins to run the brute last night with the vfj installed and im getting about 30 in low with the #1 primary and 2 secondary on the 28s but it's set up for 30s so may be different next week when the backs come in and I hit 45 before I got weary of the wobble in high on asphalt so far I'm very happy the next few weeks will be the true test though


----------



## Kawi Monster

You'll have a blast with your new clutch man, no more belt slip!


----------



## 450foreman

Yeah saw that this evening when I loaded it up at the tire shop and tried to hop it up on the trailer with no ramps in high it grunted but never slipped so now I'm getting more impressed


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Well got my clutch in this morning and bolted it on. Got the #2 in the secondary and took it out for a ride. Low end feels good but it tops out at 35 in low and 45 in high. Pulled cover off and it's obvious it's not shifting out all the way. See pictures. Any thoughts guys? I'd call vfj but he is on a two week vacation. Belt deflection seems spot on and john said this wouldn't change deflection at all so not sure what's going on.



















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxn/a

did you try moving the primary to see if its sticking?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

88rxn/a said:


> did you try moving the primary to see if its sticking?


Yes I have it off now and I can set it on the floor and completely compress the primary sheaves together smoothly so it's not sticking. Gonna try cleaning everything and test it again unless someone has other ideas.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Well no go there either. Took everything apart cleaned it with rubbing alcohol and went ahead and tightened the belt some by taking the only shim in it out. Belt is little too right now and it still tops out about 45 in high. It would run about 55 or better before this so I think I am going to put my epi springs back in and see what that does.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Gained about 5 mph in high and low with the epi springs back in it. But it's still slower than it was before the vfj work. Guess I'll just have to talk to john when he gets back in two weeks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Evanrude

Do you have a new belt to try? Maybe the belt is wore so much and its not getting pushed up high enough? Just a thought...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Evanrude said:


> Do you have a new belt to try? Maybe the belt is wore so much and its not getting pushed up high enough? Just a thought...


No this is only one I have right now and it only has about 100 miles on it. It's an OEM kawi belt. I don't think it's the belt though because I can shim it where it moved at an idle and doesn't change top speed at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3

might be a bad spring he sent you cuz mines great had gains in both high and low but i aint too worried bout that i just wanted it for the low end torque in the mud


----------



## 450foreman

Rode mine for the first real ride today love it I'd recommend this to everyone who has belt slip issues I ran it hard all day trail mud hills never so much as a squeak got a lnother full day for it tomorrow


----------



## Evanrude

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> No this is only one I have right now and it only has about 100 miles on it. It's an OEM kawi belt. I don't think it's the belt though because I can shim it where it moved at an idle and doesn't change top speed at all.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, that cant be it then. Plus after looking at your pics closer, the deflection looks good. I guess you'll just have to wait to get ahold of John. Sucks with the timing though.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well guys I defiantly can still smoke my belt pretty easy with the vfj clutch nuff said


----------



## filthyredneck

Dang Tonka that sucks. I've been really considering vfj for my 05 brute, just trying to justify cost over gain......your not helping lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Kawi Monster

lilbigtonka said:


> Well guys I defiantly can still smoke my belt pretty easy with the vfj clutch nuff said


Did you wear the belt in after getting the clutch work done?
It's just like getting a new belt, you need to work it in since it has different angles then befor.
What were you doing to burn a belt, what size tires and springs do you have?
No I'm not taking a stab at you, just curious man.


----------



## mcpyro3

ya im curious on what you did to smoke the belt also? cuz i left my old belt on only 4 rides at the time but started to slightly burn it the ride b4 the vfj clutch and since i've installed mine havent had any trouble at all even in the nasty stuff


----------



## Metal Man

I've not slipped my belt even once since i added the VFJ clutch. But i only run 28" Zillas. Still running stock belt.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I have his heaviest spring in the secondary number 3 and I smoked it good I'm pretty sure cumminspower will post some pics of the smoke flying lol.....it does help but i don't know if it is that much improvement in the mud but for the trails it did make a good difference.......this is my honest opinion and others seen it aswell so take it or leave it I'm just stating what happened


----------



## mcpyro3

never said i didnt believe ya just curious on how ya did it as mine hasnt even tried to slip yet.. guess its just like everything else somebody somewhere will eventually have bad luck or a bad experience with it no matter how good it is. try tighting up the belt some if you havent already cuz that helped me before i had the vfj clutch with it slipping and another thing not saying you did it but i have seen others do it- pin the throttle and not move somethings gotta give idc what kind of clutch or setup you got going normally its the belt as they are the weakest link most of the time


----------



## lilbigtonka

I'm not saying I don't like it....I'm saying it isn't what most say it is...I guess when they spend that money they tend to brainwash themselves into thinking it is the best thing since sliced bread.....I love the clutch but it smokes just as easy as my old setup...that's that no one is mad I'm just letting members know don't think if you purchase this it is bulletproof like some think it is.....I find the thickest holes so I can to prove a point is all.....vfj is a good mod simple as that....if you can't smoke a vfj clutch I call bs on that you haven't found a good hole yet is all


----------



## baldnad

*...i forgot the bike was in high*

i went in a nasty hole forgot to use low ...whacked the throttle and smoke bellowed out my snorkel..i have a new belt and all ... u can smoke a belt with a vfj clutch for sure


----------



## baldnad

*pics of the hole*

it was stck in 2wd ..speed sencer plug broke off


----------



## JPs300

tonka, which hole? - I'd assume out back someplace in the trails, there was some nasty thick stuff back there being somewhat dry out there other than the main area. 

I rolled smoke for the first time ever out there, but I'm thinking this Dayco XTR that I got new along with the bike simply isn't as good as an OE. - Had an OE belt in it initially, but hurt it when I broke the first front yoke & unknowingly had the DS wedge under the frame. Locked through shaft + 1040cc motor + chunks of burning(literally had fire on the fibers) belt coming out the exhaust......


----------



## lilbigtonka

It was the hole in the back not on the corner where it usually is nasty but the one in front of it kinda.....hard to explain


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yea it was some thick mud and trying to climb out of the hole was the where it happen, the smoke bellows lol. I am waiting for my buddy Dave to send me the pics. 


I had a good time meeting all of you guys i wish we could of rode a little longer. i am sure we will ride again.


----------



## Col_Sanders

lilbigtonka said:


> I'm not saying I don't like it....I'm saying it isn't what most say it is...I guess when they spend that money they tend to brainwash themselves into thinking it is the best thing since sliced bread.....



I am with ya. I could feel a little difference over my maroon/red EPI springs but it wasnt 'night and day like people make it out to be.


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> It was the hole in the back not on the corner where it usually is nasty but the one in front of it kinda.....hard to explain


The one running down the fence line then? That stuff was definitely thick. 

I got hung in that Sat in 4wd, then turned around and ripped through it in 2wd after getting out, then did it again Sunday in 2wd. - I honestly think my bike is more effective in 2wd right now than 4wd, every time I flip to 4wd it loads down so much I get scared and lift to keep from breaking it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

No it wasn't against the fence line really Idk hopefully they post pics and you can see


----------



## JPs300

Ok, then they brownish/tanish pit around the corner from there? Where there were basically two pits divided by an island/tree? - I stayed clear of that, not wanting any carnage.


----------



## jrpro130

Dude, thats why i got gear reduction! Haven't smoked my belt since...and I"m on 31's with red/almond.

It will slip it sometimes...and def screetches, but nothing like before.

My gear reduction was a little more than VFJ stage 3, but after seeing Denny's old brute on 32's with GR, I knew that was the key.


Immagine gear reduction AND VFJ stage 3 

Edit: Now if I could keep the bike running...**** electrical problems!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Vfj is more then gr money wise but you can't compare them....they both turn tires easier but why your at a much higher rpm turning them I'm at a lower......I can keep mine in low all the time and never think twice about shifting whether I'm going 2mph or 35mph.....I def don't want a gr in there as I already hated how high my rpms were with just the red epi secondary


----------



## jrpro130

I see where you are coming from, but I run low almost all the time. I'm sure my RPM are higher than you, but I love the GR. I don't mind shifting to high on the main roads. 

I wish we rode together this weekend so we could compare, I am really curious how that VFJ clutch is...got a lot of hype behind it!


----------



## lilbigtonka

O it is good but like you ricky I heard like crazy good things which it is but it ain't what some seem to say about it and yeah I wish we rode too but shoot I only seen Matt for like a min or so then he took off so who knows I told him we were going riding and the next stop he wasn't with us so


----------



## filthyredneck

jrpro130 said:


> Immagine gear reduction AND VFJ stage 3


Talk to Browland......I hooked him up with a GR and then he went out and dropped the coin for the VFJ Stage 3 w/Spider Mod and VFJ weights, he said his 650i REALLY came to life!


----------



## jrpro130

haha, could be my next mod!


----------



## Waddaman

So im guessing your getting a lot more primary belt grip? I put a red secondary in mine for 1 ride and it slipped almost just as much as my almond did so im guessing it's my primary that's slipping. Id be happy with VFJ work if it just gave me more belt grip and kept my rpms and speed similar to maroon/almond.

Edit: To add I burned x2 as much fuel in the same distance as I would with the maroon pri/almond sec..


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Edit: To add I burned x2 as much fuel in the same distance as I would with the maroon pri/almond sec..


I forgot about that. I ran the red secondary for a couple of years trail riding. That reminded me that I'm getting almost twice the range with this Dalton violet as with the EPI Red.


----------



## Waddaman

yea it's pretty bad lol, Almonds going back in when I shim my belt again.


----------



## CumminsPower24

ok here is the pic of the smoke rolling for Brandon.
















it was pretty nasty stuff and the motos digging didnt help lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea buddy! Was that this hole?


----------



## jrpro130

BTW honda made it thru too 

edit: nvm it doesn't look like the same hole...but I know which one you are talking about! IT was just after (or before depends on how you look at it) the 90* turn in the trails back by the grouper hole. If I'm thinking of the right one. It was real nasty!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah if you go right around the 90 from the grouper hole heading back to the trails it was that one not a very friendly hole....I shouldn't have tried it but I said heck with it we got winches lol......I honestly think I would have made it if i didn't have to climb upwards out of it....I made it the whole way easy til it was time to come out then I was done dealing lol.......


----------



## jrpro130

Yea that was a nasty hole, I didn't go thru it, there was about 5 people stuck in it when we were gonna go thru it. I wanted to take the brute through it though. I am always curious what her limit is 

Sucks you still smoke the belt man, I can't believe after all that clutch work it still smokes...I mean anything will smoke the belt, but it takes a LOT to smoke it for me. It will screetch, but I haven't rolled smoke since I got GR. I'm on the same belt actually


----------



## filthyredneck

^ I've had the same luck with my GR, but I will admit I wish I could drop my rpm's down some when I start riding over 15mph....and I top out around 45mph in high range lol. But I'm a slow rider anyways, and couldn't be happier with my low end.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## lilbigtonka

O I don't ride fast either filthy but I already explained it to you on the phone but as far as rpms it is just what I wanted as far as belt slippage I learned to know no belt is bulletproof nuff said.....give me a sprocket and chain and I will prolly grind the teeth on the sprocket lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I know what ya mean. I really want to do a vfj clutch with my gr, I think it'd get my rpm's back about right.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah if you go right around the 90 from the grouper hole heading back to the trails it was that one not a very friendly hole....I shouldn't have tried it but I said heck with it we got winches lol......I honestly think I would have made it if i didn't have to climb upwards out of it....I made it the whole way easy til it was time to come out then I was done dealing lol.......



that's the hole that broke my through shaft last time.......I winched there twice this past weekend to make sure I didn't break it.


----------



## jrpro130

I never even noticed my RPM's to be high...I guess they are, lol. 

Brandon do you have a teryx belt?


----------



## bigblackbrute

i kmw it was the best mod id ever dne money wise to my brute. mst be sme sure enough thick mud to be sliping ur belt like that. bt it is a rubber belt on a metal surface so its no way to make it impossible to slip. ive been in some peanut butter puddin with mine and never slipped it. bt i do think its a night day differnce on my bike bt i do have a built motor so that be y mine feels so much better far as clutching goes. i knw my stock clutching wouldnt hold and hook right with my motor bt the vfj clutch doea excellent on ther.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## 450foreman

I'm more then happy with my vfj stage 3 I did slip the belt in some peanut butter but it was my fault for putting it in reverse lol but it's all good raced a banshee with it and only got beat by a bike length or so in high


----------



## Waddaman

I read earlier in this thread it was $345 for stage 3 and spidermod? Is this true? Ive looked for prices online and it was almost 300 for stage 3 and another 300 for the spidermod? Id ask VFJ but don't wanna get on his grumpy side.. and you never really know when hes grumpy lol.

I want to do this now not because of power just so I stop blowing belts, If it gives me more belt grip and makes a belt last for more then a month it'll be worth it...

Im taking my belt cover off tomorrow (saw belt string last weekend) and if there's a gap between my cooling fins and a string hanging out again im going to rage lol. If I see tomorrow that the belts not long for this world then ill have to go bother VFJ and see if ill order it from him or just buy a second hand one with the work already done.


----------



## 450foreman

It was 345 for the stage 3 with the spider mod it greatly improves belt grip and lots of power. He's not been to grumpy when I have spoke with him but have heard from others he can be was real cool guy when he called to finalize my order a couple months ago well worth it


----------



## Derek rhodes

I just got mine back from him Monday and I have to say I talked to him three different times and he was always extremely nice one of the times we probly talked for 30 mins and he gave me a lot if advice and answered all my questions and I have to say the clutches r awesome I do have what I would think a lil more than normal squeal while in gear at idle but I think its just cuz my belt isn't wore in for the new angle yet I rode it Monday n it was bad today I rode it for bout 30 mins n now it just does a lil after settin in gear for a while which from what I hear is normal if it's set right and it is 345 and that includes the 2 day shipping back to you


----------



## Waddaman

Not bad.. thinking though people are selling whole clutches with the work done for $350 ish... same price almost but the unknown is IDK if theirs other broken parts, it seems a LOT of people send for VFJ to get told the rear sheave is broken and its more for that. + I know I need all new bushings and shoes, AND im from Canada so shipping ++.. price for me is gonna be $425+ and I still need new weights. .... If only I was rich lol.


----------



## Derek rhodes

Yea rich would work lol


----------



## h20dies

I've been up to 54-56 in low with my stock everything so I cannot wait to see what the clutch will do.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Waddaman said:


> Not bad.. thinking though people are selling whole clutches with the work done for $350 ish... same price almost but the unknown is IDK if theirs other broken parts, it seems a LOT of people send for VFJ to get told the rear sheave is broken and its more for that. + I know I need all new bushings and shoes, AND im from Canada so shipping ++.. price for me is gonna be $425+ and I still need new weights. .... If only I was rich lol.


I was in the same boat as u bud when i sent him my clutches i had to have everything but tha weights replaced and for him to completly go through mine was another 130 bucks bt ot was alot cheaper than buyn a new primary. If u r running 29.5s or bigger he told me to stick with stock weights. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

